# Shooting Australian Pests



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

As I moving out into the sticks and will be looking after 30 acres of pristine (almost) bush land, I have been considering getting a firearms licence for controlling Possums. I have never killed anything above an insect in my life excluding a few road kills, but this Aussie pest destroys our trees and vegetation.

"A pesky pest

There are about 30 million possums in New Zealand - that's about 7 per person! Possums will munch through around 9,000 tonnes of leaves, berries and fruit every night.

Possums are not native to New Zealand.

The first possums were brought to New Zealand in 1837 from Australia.
Possums are native to Australia and are protected there.
Many trees in Australia have possum defences such as spines, prickles or poisonous leaves – ours don’t!
Possums in Australia have a lot more parasites, and more predators than in New Zealand.

In New Zealand possums have no natural enemies. That is why possum numbers increased so fast. The possum is not protected in New Zealand, it is a pest. The possum is doing a lot of damage to the native plants, animals and birds."

As you can see a real problem.

For anybody who does not know, NZ originally had no mammals apart from a bat, has know real nasties apart from a spider with attitude, but nothing compared to Aus. So all stoats, rats, feral cats, dogs, deer, etc are pests.



Still not sure about shooting possums may just use traps.

NZ is fighting back though with sanctuaries and islands just for native birds etc. 

New Zealand Birds | Birding | Kapiti Island Nature Reserve

Home - Tiritiri Matangi Project

Glenfern Sanctuary



for interest have a look at 

Australia's most dangerous animals


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't envy you having to look after that much bushland, if it were me I'd engage a contractor to manage it properly. I know it will be expensive but it will take some of the hassle off of your shoulders and stop you falling foul of the law. 

As a landowner you will be responsible for

•Controlling feral cats, rabbits, pigs, deer, goats and possums
•Controlling invasive weeds, exotics and environmental plant pests
•Maintaining perimeter fencing
•Providing a suitable habitat for birdlife
•Encouraging plants that are a food source for birdlife
•Encouraging the natural regeneration of native vegetation

If I were you I'd contact Franklin council and find out exactly what your responsibilities are as a landowner. 

Here's the link

Conservation Covenant Owner Responsibilities

Hope that helps.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

I just realised, Miranda is in Thames isn't it. In which case you'll need to contact Thames Coromandel DC, not Franklin.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> I just realised, Miranda is in Thames isn't it. In which case you'll need to contact Thames Coromandel DC, not Franklin.


We are just within the Waikato. No it does not concern me looking after the bush. all fences are up, the pasture is leased to the local farmer, although my wife would like some Alpacas and wishes to plant an orchard (better make sure they are fast growing). The present owner has done nothing within the bush letting sort it self out and it really has improved since stock were fenced off in the 90's. There are new kauri and Rimu trees. As you can imagine most brits would not get this chance, so another episode in my varied life. I never regret trying something new.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Try olives, I believe they crop early on and are easier to look after than some of the pip fruit that need spraying and pruning. You'll be able to get a contractor to plant them for you and if you buy in bulk you should get them at good price, haggle hard. They need less water too so will be easier to manage if you don't have bore water supply, river or what ever.

I hope it works out well for you both, sounds like a lot of hard work but I'm sure you'll rise to the challenge.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> Try olives, I believe they crop early on and are easier to look after than some of the pip fruit that need spraying and pruning. You'll be able to get a contractor to plant them for you and if you buy in bulk you should get them at good price, haggle hard. They need less water too so will be easier to manage if you don't have bore water supply, river or what ever.
> 
> I hope it works out well for you both, sounds like a lot of hard work but I'm sure you'll rise to the challenge.


Actually there is a olive grove on our neighbours property across the road, and neither of us are keen on olives but like the oil. All, still in the air


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

You don't have to eat them, they'd make a nice little cottage industry for you both and bring in some cash.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

Trying to get a decent passport photo for my application, I have all the latest software and it looks fine on the screen, but the printout is crap, new printer required. 

Anyway to get a licence, its fill out a form, get the wife and a non rellie to say I am almost sane. $136 at the post office, then go on a firearms safety course, all assuming they except my photos


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Also going to your local sporting shop [ firearm dealers] and police and ask them about clubs using firearms and JOIN ONE.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Further info on this topic

Full details of application/licence process on NZ police site, including link to The Arms Code:

New Zealand Firearm Safety and Licences

Good luck with the possums. 

There was a terrible incident in Turangi last October, a young schoolteacher shot/killed by a man 'spotlighting' who thought he'd seen a possum or deer
Shot teacher to be farewelled
The shooter got 3 years jail for manslaughter, his three friends fined $2500. 
Not much value for a young life.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Song_Si said:


> Further info on this topic
> 
> Full details of application/licence process on NZ police site, including link to The Arms Code:
> 
> ...


That was awful, wasn't it? They broke all the rules of hunting. 

Me personally - I was in a rifle club in the UK when I was in my 20s, but was much more interested in the skill involved in target shooting than in hunting. 

The closest hubby and I have come to that in recent years is compound archery bows - again at targets. And it still amazes me that even in the UK there is no restriction over owning one. They are used for hunting in the States, as there is no closed season (I believe), and are deadly too, when shot indiscriminately.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

kiwigser said:


> Anyway to get a licence, its fill out a form, get the wife and a non rellie to say I am almost sane. $136 at the post office, then go on a firearms safety course, all assuming they except my photos


Written test, or multiple choice?


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> That was awful, wasn't it? They broke all the rules of hunting.


Generally not a good idea to have a skin full before picking up a shotgun and aiming it at anything that moves.

Wasn't the dead woman a teacher. Such a tragic waste of life. I agree, he got off lightly as did his mates.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

Dumbo said:


> Also going to your local sporting shop [ firearm dealers] and police and ask them about clubs using firearms and JOIN ONE.


I do not think were I will be living, there are any clubs. I am still not sure whether I will buy a rifle (only a .22 but still can be deadly), just getting the licence whilst still in Auckland, again, probably easier here and I have more time at the moment. 

I brought this subject up to just highlight how different some things are here from the UK. To buy a large piece of affordable land and house 1 hour from the largest city is beyond most of us in the UK but perfectly feasible here if you are willing to spend the time on the commute, or can work from home. 

I will admit it could be a mistake to live out in the sticks, but lets give it a go.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Please look for a club just to learn how to use a firearm safely. Also the police will be a lot happier if you are a member of a club. 
As I come from Turangi I know the area well where the young woman got shot. I sent al my life as hunter and six of those years was as a Deerculler for the NZ Govt and seven years as the secretary of the Turangi Pistol club. Eleven years pistol shooting I will always push firearm safety. Goodluck in the sticks, you only live once


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

Dumbo said:


> Please look for a club just to learn how to use a firearm safely. Also the police will be a lot happier if you are a member of a club.
> As I come from Turangi I know the area well where the young woman got shot. I sent al my life as hunter and six of those years was as a Deerculler for the NZ Govt and seven years as the secretary of the Turangi Pistol club. Eleven years pistol shooting I will always push firearm safety. Goodluck in the sticks, you only live once


You are correct of course, I will get the moving over with and sort something out.


----------

